

Productivity Apps That Shopify Uses (Good List)  - James_Henry2
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6644078-16-productivity-apps-used-by-shopify

======
aioprisan
Check out TaskUp: <https://taskup.com> It's simple, has kanban boards, tasks
by email and sms, instant search, tags, and more!

